# Which to learn?



## BellicoseBard (Feb 7, 2016)

Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?

Thank you


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 7, 2016)

do you mean with some "tricking"? i'd say wushu and taekwondo. but wushu is a widely used term. dunno what you mean by obscure.


----------



## BellicoseBard (Feb 7, 2016)

I guess obscure might not be the best word but Im talking Baguazhang or something when I say obscure.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 7, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?
> 
> Thank you


What one considers elegant is subjective.
Boxing, Muay Thai, and Savant footwork can be very smooth, attractive in movement, and effective which is elegant for what they are use for.
Many karate systems have excellent footwork with practiced as such.
Many FMA style also have smooth footwork and movements as does many CMA systems.
When one understands what the footwork within a systems designed for and is practiced properly all of the arts have elegant footwork.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 7, 2016)

Where do you live? The obscurity of something depends on what is near you.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 7, 2016)

Boxing, fencing, Arnis....


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 7, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?
> 
> Thank you



That's kinda subjective, I'd consider Capoeira complex and flashy, not really elegant.  Perhaps it's my former life as a programmer, but a elegant solution to me is one that is simple & effective.  Why do you want fancy footwork?  If it is the dance elements that appeal to you why not look at dance?


----------



## pgsmith (Feb 8, 2016)

A great many people come to martial arts sites and ask that same question ... What art would be good for ... (insert requirement here). The truth that those unfamiliar with the martial arts don't understand is that all martial arts share many of the same things, while at the same time they are all different. Looking for a martial art is not like looking for a sweater. You can't simply put one on and have it fit. You need to first work hard to discover what all is available in your area, then you have to work hard to determine which of those available seem to be something you'd enjoy. Then you need to work hard by going to each of those in the list to determine if any of them (and the instructor and dojo) will hold your interest for the years required to gain real skill. If you're not willing to put that much effort into it, then I can say unequivocally that martial arts isn't for you, because they ALL require effort.

  Not an answer to your question, but I hope it helps anyway.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 8, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?
> 
> Thank you


Depends on what you are trying to do.  Are you trying to learn how to fight or do you want to do more of the entertainment performance martial arts.


----------



## MI_martialist (Feb 10, 2016)

What is elegant footwork?  For me, it is footwork that works when it is needed...the pinnacle of elegance.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 10, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> elegant footwork ...


Something like this?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 11, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


>


The time before cable and 24 hour tv programming.


----------



## mograph (Feb 22, 2016)

MI_martialist said:


> What is elegant footwork?  For me, it is footwork that works when it is needed...the pinnacle of elegance.


Isn't that up to the practitioner? Choosing _when_ to move and _how_?


----------



## MI_martialist (Feb 22, 2016)

@mograph...I am confused how your comment relates to what I commented?


----------



## mograph (Feb 22, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?





MI_martialist said:


> What is elegant footwork?  For me, it is footwork that works when it is needed...the pinnacle of elegance.





mograph said:


> Isn't that up to the practitioner? Choosing _when_ to move and _how_?





MI_martialist said:


> @mograph...I am confused how your comment relates to what I commented?


My comment reflects on both your comment and the OP's question about an art that focuses on elegant footwork. It was intended to say that, in my opinion, the definition of elegant footwork lies more in the _practitioner_ than in the _art_. In other words, no matter what the art, the practitioner makes the footwork work when needed by choosing when and how to move.

(MI, I did not intend to challenge you -- I hope that was clear. If not, I apologize, because I agree with you.)


----------



## drop bear (Feb 23, 2016)

Boxing if you are prince nazeem.


----------



## MI_martialist (Feb 28, 2016)

Mograph...not challenged, just wanting to be clear in what you were saying.  I agree!!


----------



## Combat999 (Jul 15, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?
> 
> Thank you


I've trained in a few arts that have effective footwork. I think effective and efficient is more important than elegant. Jeet Kune has enjoyable footwork, Wing Chun Kung fu has simple and powerful footwork. Boxing has quick, light balanced and powerful footwork. Combative's has simple and aggressive footwork. We all move a little different so as you train you will find what works for you and what doesn't.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 15, 2016)

Andrew Green said:


> That's kinda subjective, I'd consider Capoeira complex and flashy, not really elegant.  Perhaps it's my former life as a programmer, but a elegant solution to me is one that is simple & effective.  Why do you want fancy footwork?  If it is the dance elements that appeal to you why not look at dance?



Capo is surprisingly deeply layered.  The foot work does tend to be functional for the game of roda. 

A good capo dosent just throw back flips to impress the ladies. It is part of his game.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jul 17, 2016)

As far as HEMA goes, I've always felt Fiore's footwork to be particularly elegant:


----------



## Wilde (Jul 23, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?
> 
> Thank you


I would recommend Tae Kwon Do ITF or Kukkiwon, or one of the many styles of Kung Fu, either Wing Chun or Shaolin.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 23, 2016)

BellicoseBard said:


> Is there a martial art that focuses on elegant footwork (besides Capoeira) that isn't obscure and impossible to find a teacher for?
> 
> Thank you


... hmmm...

Coming late to this thread, and the answer is probably int he above...

Probably not the type of elegance you are looking for, since you started off inquiring about capoeira.. but 90% of aikid is the footwork.


----------

